# Toro Recycler self 22 inch 6.5 troubles



## fasterem (May 19, 2013)

I really really like the feels of this mower compaired to all the other self propelled mowers I have boughten used in the past
picked this one up for 50$ from the guy that does my mower repairs
one reason it was so cheap is he got it from someone that some how damaged the pull rope so bad that it can't be replaced (something on top of mower was damaged somehow) but since its electric it shouldn't be a big deal right LOL
well I boiled some of the issues Im having down to the charging cord and charging system (think) if I leave the mower plugged in while not using which could be 2 days atleast, pull it out take cord off turn the key, if im lucky I get one start out of it and if I have to shut it off for what ever reason there isn't enough juice in it to even roll the engine over enough to think about trying to start, battery read 12v but when you turn the key it drains right down to around 2v, so I took the battery out of the mower and put it on a regular battery charge on 2amp, and let it charge for about 20 hours, plugged it back in and turned key and it starts right up, left it sit for about 3 hours, came back turned key and started right up (thinking I solved my issue) went to mow another property, thankfully I didn't need to turn it off till I was completely done, thought I would just see if it would start again, and nothing ;-( was same as before just a little rolling of engine but not enough, so I packed it up and took home, so when I got it home I turned key and it did absolutely nothing at all, pulled the fuse and it had blown, grabbed another fuse this one being only 30 amp, plugged it in and it roled right over and started like it should, shut the motor off grabbed the water hose attached it to deck to clean, tried to start it and again nothing at all, looked at fuse and it also blew ;-(
sorry this is so long, but I wanted to get all the info out there that I could to help try to make sense of my rambleing LOL
I could take it back to the guy I bought it from and have him figure it out but I found this site and thought I would ask here first


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Model number would tell for sure, but I believe this mower should be using a 40amp fuse. The recoil starter if cannot be repaired, could be replaced.


----------



## fasterem (May 19, 2013)

30yearTech said:


> Model number would tell for sure, but I believe this mower should be using a 40amp fuse. The recoil starter if cannot be repaired, could be replaced.


Yes, there was a 40 amp fuse in it, but all I had was a 30 amp at the time, and just got from the store and the highest I could find was 30 amp ;-( LOL will try a few more stores that will actually be open LOL, but there has to be a reason that it blew the other two?
The guy I got the mower said that what ever got messed up with the pull cord was where the pull cord mechanism that connects to the flywheel was messed up so well like I said I don't know much about this, if I can figure out the electric start I would be happy LOL thanks for the response


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Years ago there was a service bulletin about some faulty fuses that were failing too easy, the 30amp fuses fail because they are too light for the load.


----------



## fasterem (May 19, 2013)

well I finally did end up finding a place that had them, it was right next door to my house LOL, advanced auto, they were closed by the time I got over there last night, went to walmart, lows, tractor supply, and a huge farm tractor place and non had a 40 amp fuse, but I grabbed the ones from across the road, pulled one out (still can't remember what the heck I did with the rest of the pack of 5 LOL) plugged it in and the thing as been working fine ever since, starting everytime I need it to, I took the battery out to put back on the charger tonight and wouldn't ya know it someone was smart and put and extra 40 amp fuse on the bottom of the battery case LOL didn't see that til tonight LOL, hope it stays running, really do like the feel of this mower


----------

